# Toy Cockapoo



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

We are new to the forum. Little Lola is ten weeks old, she is chocolate brown and totally adorable. Her mum is a Working English Cocker Spaniel and dad a Toy Poodle. I have not been able to find a Cockapoo puppy pic that resembles her. She is tiny at just 3Lbs her coat is more wavy than curly and still quite short at the minute. Her wee face is very fine and looks a bit longer than that of the puppies on this forum. I was wondering if anyone else has a Poo who has these features. I would upload a pic only can't do it from iPad. As soon as I have worked it out I will post a pic. 

Some feedback would be great. 

Thanks,
Ruth.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/toy-cockapoo-pups-for-sale/105305393/gallery


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi Ruth

Here's my Daisy as a pup. She has a straighter coat and a long nose, gorgeous though, like your lovely pup.

I also have trouble with uploading photos from an iPad, Ivegot my more technically minded other half working on it!

Jox

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cZ0-nqqmRxA/TwGHUJq39SI/AAAAAAAAGYI/dTP7FhO_5CM/s512/IMG_1353.JPG


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Ruth
Congratulations on your new little puppy lola, that was my 2nd choice for a name, lovely. I have an iPad and I opened up a photo bucket account where I then downloaded my photos onto, actually i did it on my iPhone as all my photos are taken with my phone. Then you open up photo bucket on your iPad, view the photos in your album, click on the specifi photo you want and as each one comes up you'll see an IMG code over to the right, you want to copy and paste this code so if you press and hold your finger over the code until 'select all' comes up then choose 'copy' or maybe the other way around, then you come onto this box on this site here where you write all your text for the thread and simply press your finger down in this box until 'paste' appears, it shud then transfer the code into this box!! Clear as mud??!! Then I always press preview message to check if it's worked!! sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs, I struggled for a while at the beginning, good luck xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Thank you Mairi1. These are the pics of beautiful Lola.*


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The puppies are lovely. A lot of cockapoos look like spaniels when they are puppies, Dexter did but soon grew more poodle like and his adult coat became curly rather than straight.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear the pics are not uploading I thought I had it cracked. Dear dear. Thanks for all the response. She is very cute. However slightly naughty today with the toilet. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Last try at uploading photos tonight...*


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Successful pee pee*


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah you did it!!!  
What a little cutie, sooo sweet looking  xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks.. I think she is great. Feisty at times too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi what size is Molly? She looks like a dainty one too.. She is lovely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Mairi what size is Molly? She looks like a dainty one too.. She is lovely.


Thank you.. And yes she can be feisty too!! When she was 8 weeks she was 2.2kgs and is now 5.6 kgs. She was a cross between an American cocker and miniature poodle so normally Americans are a wee bit smaller. She has got pretty long legs tho and is quite long and is definitely getting heavier!! I did want one on the smaller side though. Lola is a little dream to look at


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah thank you.. She is sleeping in my arms on her back with legs in the air... Spoiled already. We are thinking Lola will be a little one, she is only 1.7 kgs at 10 weeks and very fine framed. Definitely has the long legs though. I guess it's going to be a wait and see game.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lady Lola*


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ah thank you.. She is sleeping in my arms on her back with legs in the air... Spoiled already. We are thinking Lola will be a little one, she is only 1.7 kgs at 10 weeks and very fine framed. Definitely has the long legs though. I guess it's going to be a wait and see game.


Ah, yes I'm sure she'll always be a dainty little thing especially given her current weight and the fact that she's a toy mix. 
Perfect


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lola baby...*








Just thought I would add today's pic... Cuteness...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is a English show cocker/toy poodle mix ...she is 14 Month old and fully grown an weighs just under 8 kgs.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Ruth

Lola is sooo very cute. Definitely see the spaniel in her at the moment!  xx


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

What a little doll! Daisy is more cocker looking than poodle. She has a very wavy coat except for under her chin and chest and a longer nose as well.


----------

